# Have You Provided for Your Cats in Your Will?



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I know no one wants to think about this, but the older I get the more I think of these subjects. I really hate to travel as it is, but the thought of something happening to both my husband and I and what to do with the cats nags at me when I do. 

I have a best friend that is a cat owner and lover that I have had "the talk" with and she has agreed to care for (by whatever means she deems necessary) my 5 cats in the event the unthinkable happens. I always print out an authorization letter as a sort of last will for her, which is sealed in an envelope and left on the counter. We will leave her a significant amount of $$$ from our estate. If we arrive home unscathed, it gets torn up until next time.

So I was wondering, has anyone else made plans for kitty's care if the unthinkable happens??


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

Well, I haven't provided for Orry in my will but I have been thinking about it lately. I have the same concern whenever my husband and I travel. Thankfully both our adult daughters have told us they would definitely take and care for Orry if the unthinkable happens. They both absolutely love him and in my case I would have to stipulate in my will who would get him because they would probably fight for him. I do have an Orry trust fund established for him with enough money in it for anything he may need. But I really should get to including his care and "custody" in our wills.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

That is great! We starting seriously doing this when we adopted Winnie last May. At 15 years old she was put into a kill shelter when Mom was put into a nursing home. I cannot tell you how that just broke my heart when I was her. We only had her 9 months because of health issues, but we loved her for those last 9 months. At least she didn't die scared and alone. I would break my heart if I knew my cats had been thrown away like that if I die.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I have both a primary and secondary (in case of unforeseen complications with primary) option in my will.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

My will provides for any animals I may have at the time of my death. I made my first will when I was in my 20s and even then there was a provision.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

I've arranged with my parents that they'll take Zephyr and Maisie if I were to die or become so disabled that I could no longer care for them. If my parents' health declines, I may need to revisit that, but as things stand I have every reason to think they'll be well and active for the rest of my cats' lives. I know I can trust them to care for my cats as I want them cared for - keep them indoors, keep them together, make sure they get regular vet care, they may not feed them exactly the way I do but they know Maisie can't have wheat, etc.

I think that this is a crucial thing for responsible pet owners to consider, regardless of our age and state of health. Accident or illness can happen to anyone at any time, and it's important for our pets to be provided for. I've seen _so_ many cats lose their homes and end up in shelters or abandoned because their owners died without making arrangements. I want to make sure that never happens to my pets.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

I still live at home with my parents, as does my brother, so the cats, even my fosters, have other family members to look out for them if something were to happen to me. Both my mother and brother would never let anything happen to our kitties. My dad's not a real animal lover, but I think that he secretly likes the cats--I've even got him leaving food out at the feeding stations I've set up for the feral cats at my workplace on the weekends when I'm not able to make it in.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I have specifically told hubby if I were to die before him, to NEVER put ET back onto the streets, he may not survive. At most, if he can't handle ET, to put him permanently in a boarding house with whatever money that's left in my account. I haven't thought about it when both of us are gone at the same time, I should now.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My boys are taken care of. The apartment complex has instructions to take them to my vet who will board them until my mom can make arrangements to get them. The vet has feeding instructions and info on MowMow's allergies. I have an envelope in my desk (mom knows where it is) with all their instructions and a list of animal transport companies to ship them for her.

I added enough to my life insurance policy with my mom as beneficiary to cover their care so they won't be a burden to her.


----------



## LunaTheHimmydoll (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't have a will. I'm from Generation Y, so my net worth is pretty much non-existent. My parents would take Luna if something ever happened to me. My father is pretty much in love with her.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Every one needs some sort of will, even if it's just to leave their stamp collection to a favorite person. As long as your baby is provided for, that is all that matters!


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

From what little i saw on the internet you should put everything in writing and in a will. Have a copy of the will and put it in a fireproof safe and give family and friends copies of the will too. Also you should put in a second caregiver should something happen to the first. There are places that will care for the cat until it dies but they cost about $10,000. 

Too many times people have said they will take the cat, dog, etc only to find out the opposite when the owner dies. Of course setting aside money for the animal is good but i think you need to put it in a trust fund so that the money actually goes to taking care of the animal instead of someone spending it.

Kathy


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Gah! I can't copy and paste my thread from this morning but I was thinking of this today. 

My mom will take our dogs and 3 friends will take my 3 sibling groups. My worry is always that I'll outlive them. I don't want to be responsible for leaving them behind. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

> There are places that will care for the cat until it dies but they cost about $10,000.


What places are you talking about? Currently I do not have any family or friends that would take my cats if something happened. They are older (11 and 9) and would not do well in a shelter. I am not planning on checking out soon but you never know. I would gladly leave $20,000 to a place that would care for them. But, to me, caring for them does not mean sticking them in a cage and hoping somebody adopts them.


----------



## Marieclare7 (Apr 15, 2013)

I've never really thought about it until now. I'm sure my boyfriend will take care of Jasper and Bella but if for any reason he couldn't I'd hope my folks would step up. They know how much my kitties mean to me so I'm positive they would care for them no matter what, but to 've on the safe side I shall check with them to be sure. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

